# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. July 11th, 2021



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 11th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.🍔🍟🍕
When: Sunday July 11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.🍊🍊🍊
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.🐧🪶🦫




Always a Great time riding Classic and Antique Bicycles,
in lovely down-town Orange.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bump this for Sunday's Ride on 7-11's Birthday!!!
Free Slurpees!!!








						7/11 Free Slurpee Ride Huntington Beach CA | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Meet at my house Monday July 11 @2:00 to ride for Free Slurpees! There are 7 locations in 11 miles of my house! Lets Ride! Post here if you want to join the fun!




					thecabe.com
				



Moved to Orange 7/11/2021 
1 on Chapman, another on Glassell.
Come on out, let's ride.



Pictured from 7-11-19  @cyclingday @eddie_bravo @Bajaway 
Positive Child-like feelings happening here.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Super-Fun; Thanks for coming out to Ride!🥰
tag Marty @cyclingday  for more pics


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2021)

Wasn't able to go on much of the ride today so took out a StingRay!, was a good turnout and great weather.


----------

